# U.S. College Football in Dubai



## kat1016p (May 4, 2016)

I moved to Dubai in March so this is the first U.S. football season I am "away from home" for. I'm trying to find a place in Dubai that broadcasts college football games (especially the Texas/OU game next weekend). Any recommendations?

I know I can stream the games at home online and I have access to the sites that allow that, but I prefer to watch the game in a restaurant or bar. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

College football in Dubai isn't going to be popular in Sports bars for the simple reason that very few have any interest in it. It's down there with University Tiddlywinks in popularity. 

Much like the rest if the world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> College football in Dubai isn't going to be popular in Sports bars for the simple reason that very few have any interest in it. It's down there with University Tiddlywinks in popularity.
> 
> Much like the rest if the world
> 
> ...


Sure, that is why the UAE actually has youth and semi-pro American football leagues here and why the stadium was packed last night in the UK 

The Qube Sports Bar used to play NFL but not sure if they still do, that would be a good placed to start. Qube Sports Bar at The Meydan Hotel

BW3's in Al Sufah would play it for you I am sure but unfortunately not licensed.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Sure, that is why the UAE actually has youth and semi-pro American football leagues here and why the stadium was packed last night in the UK
> 
> The Qube Sports Bar used to play NFL but not sure if they still do, that would be a good placed to start. Qube Sports Bar at The Meydan Hotel
> 
> BW3's in Al Sufah would play it for you I am sure but unfortunately not licensed.


In other words, no demand and its not on in sports bars. 

One stadium for one night across the entire UK populations doesn't make it popular - you get more spectators at chess tournaments in total.

Its okay -we forgive you for your American sports


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> In other words, no demand and its not on in sports bars.
> 
> One stadium for one night across the entire UK populations doesn't make it popular - you get more spectators at chess tournaments in total.
> 
> Its okay -we forgive you for your American sports


I just don't think the audience outside of the US is sophisticated enough yet to fully appreciate US Football, maybe in a few years.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

I watched a few College games last year in CLAW in souk Al Bahar. Other than that, no others I can think of.

..... and if you are interested, there is a football league here - from peewee to mens! Check out the EAFL.ae for more info.

Shane


----------

